# J-Nat Club



## cwrightthruya (Sep 14, 2011)

I have read through several of the threads and have not found this particular topic. So, I thought it would be fun..and very informative for us to have a thread for everyone to post pictures of their J-nats. It would provide everyone a way to ask questions about each others stones-personalities and share their experiences. I will post mine a little later, when I have time to take better pics.


----------



## mainaman (Sep 14, 2011)

I wish I could upload from the comp, I'll have to put all on a host site then post here.


----------



## maxim (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Chris welcome to the forum !! 
I am looking forward to see your stones


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea have Dave make it a sticky on top of maxims sub-forum, that way it will be easy to find and not in the way. Think Jon and Maxim should start so us little guys don't get lost in there 100's of pages.


----------



## mainaman (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok I'll get things going here:

Aizu, one of the best stones I own, ~ 1-3k stone very aggressive, can be used instead of 1k synthetic.







Unknown ~2-3k that I got from Aframes awhile back, it is very good on claded knives, slower than corresponding synth grit






Hideriyama -nice soft stone ~6k range






Large botan nagura






Hakka- very nice soft stone ~6k






Nakayama Asagi ~8k






Takashima Sunashi Suita- this one is very good for finger stones, other wise a bit slow to sharpen on ~10k






Atagoyama Kiita- super fine but not scratchy #24 stone , great finisher for knives also very good for razors. The black lines are not cracks


----------



## mainaman (Sep 15, 2011)

Shinden Sunashi Suita- very fine and non scratchy stone, with Karasu ~20k






Shobudani Asagi - prepolisher ofr raors , finisher for knives ~15k






Big Mejiro Nagura






A few razor stones

Oozuko Mizu Asagi- ~30k






Nakayma Asagi, Kamisori grade






Wakasa- a superb stone for Kamisori finishing






Yaginoshima - my best 6-8k stone for razors






Oozuko asagi- the hardest and finest stone I own > 30k, extremely hard stone






Most stones are from Max.


----------



## maxim (Sep 15, 2011)

I just post my most used for now 

Atagoyma 






Hard Takashima Kiita 






Tenjyou Nagura 






Hakka 






Ohira Range Suita


----------



## cwrightthruya (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is my small but ever growing collection . Like most people who venture into J-nats I had a few paperweights and doorstops that aren't pictured. The key is to be patient, unafraid to make a few mistakes (although costly), _and_ find a great vendor. Be sure and have some in depth and honest conversations with them about your wants and needs. Most of the following stones come from Maxim at JNS.

My final finisher for razors and the stone I use to put a microbevel on my Japanese Knives. This is an incredibly hard stone and rather difficult to master. I am still teasing out all the possibilities.





Next Up are a series of Ozuku from full size to razor to traveler. All are final finishers and all have their own unique quirks

Ozuku Asagi





Ozuku





Ozuku Razor Hone





Traveler Ozuku






Next Up is my Ohira. This is a lv4 stone but provides an excellent finish and is pretty fast for its grit level.






Okunomon Suita-This is an incredibly fast stone that is an excellent final stage sharpener. It is completely capable of erasing 3k synthetic scratches in just a few minutes.





Hideriyama Renge Suita- This is quite a beautiful stone, but it is very slow and seems to have quite a limited grit range.





Full Sized Tenjyou- This one I am incredibly proud of. It has to be one of the smoothest stones I have ever had the pleasure of working on. It is also one of the easiest. Its light color and incredible cutting speed allow you to see an almost instant dark slurry.










Next Up is a Takashima Myokakudani. This is a great replacement for a fine aoto. And should be spectacular following a coarse aoto. Which I intend to discover for myself very soon.





The next one is not a J-nat, but I could not resist. It is the best stone as a final finisher for soft German knives that I have found.
Belgian Blue (BBW)





Last But most definitely not least are my series of Nagura and finger stones.
Botan, Tenjyou, Tsushima, ozuku asagi tomonagura, large nakayama kiita tomonagura











I hope to add some more pics soon:cool2:


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 15, 2011)

above pics aren't showing. likwly picassa set to private>?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 15, 2011)

nah... it seems like he linked to the page, not the picture


----------



## cwrightthruya (Sep 16, 2011)

You must forgive me. I am new to the forum scene. Lets try again. For a description and my thoughts on each stone see my previous post. Thanks for being patient.

Shoubudani Asagi





Ozuku Asagi





Ozuku





Ozuku Razor Hone





Traveler Ozukus






Ohira






Okunomon Suita







Hideriyama Renge Suita






Full Sized Tenjyou











Takashima Myokakudani






Belgian Blue






Nagura sets and finger stones- Botan, Tenjyou, Ozuku Asagi Tomonagura, Large nakayama kiita tomonagura


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh no need to apologize

But, if you be so kind to say a few words about the stones, perfomance, approx grit or anything, that'd be awesome


----------



## DwarvenChef (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll have to work on my pic's...

So far my Japanese naturals are only used for my razors. Lucky for me the collection is small or I'd be tempted to sell off the extra stones and that would bite...


----------



## panda (Oct 17, 2013)

can anyone comment in detail about tsushima? particularly in comparison to 'good' aotos.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 17, 2013)

very different... tsushima is much harder and usually not anywhere near as muddy. Grit ranges can be similar, but thats about it.


----------



## maxim (Oct 17, 2013)

There is many different Tsushimas some is super soft and some is very hard. Grit range i find them to be much finer then Aotos though


----------



## panda (Oct 18, 2013)

my first jnat: aoto from maxim


----------



## cord_steele (Oct 18, 2013)

maxim said:


> There is many different Tsushimas some is super soft and some is very hard. Grit range i find them to be much finer then Aotos though



Very fine, I agree, 8k maybe. I've only seen hard ones. Do you carry the soft kind?


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 18, 2013)

panda said:


> my first jnat: aoto from maxim



Is that his last green aoto? Thanks for picking that up... saved me some money 

How is it?


----------



## Asteger (Oct 18, 2013)

Nah, not a 'green' Atagoyama. It's a blue or traditional one, I believe. Could be good. Is it vintage? ($$$)

As for Tsushima - Above Panda asked about Tsushima, not Takashima. Just checking people have read this right as the two names are often confused. (Maxim?)

Tsushima are very uniform and consistent, at least by reputation and going by the one I have. No worries about lines, intrusions and whatnot, which is good. Not super fast, though. Range 5k-8k if from JNS so, yes, finer than Aoto, including the red and green Atagoyama akapin (aka aoto).


----------



## maxim (Oct 18, 2013)

I meant Tsushima nagura not Takashima  

They do vary a lot and some even come from Different mines


----------



## ChiliPepper (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeez you guys are hardcore! Lots of beauties posted here... I dunno one thing about jnats but they surely look gorgeous


----------



## Asteger (Oct 18, 2013)

maxim said:


> I meant Tsushima nagura not Takashima  They do vary a lot and some even come from Different mines


----------



## panda (Oct 19, 2013)

I believe it's a vintage. Not as clean or fast as san aoto but still really good. This one does not like stainless steel, good thing I'm all carbon.


----------

